# Olden time uses for sour milk?



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't remember my mom using it. It might be used for sour dough bread though, but not sure.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I remember hearing something about using sour milk in baking but I think that idea came from the depression days as did most of our mothers. My mother used to prepare homemade iced tea & she would use flat 7 UP & who knows what else. Another worthless depression recipe. Years later, when Snapple appeared on the market, guess what I drank.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I remember my grandmother and mother washing 
their hair with "clabber" milk - - - eeeewwwwwwww
but - they made the best biscuits in the universe.

google "Clabber Milk" for an education in what we eat.

.

.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Johnny_inFL said:


> I remember my grandmother and mother washing
> their hair with "clabber" milk - - - eeeewwwwwwww
> but - they made the best biscuits in the universe.
> 
> ...


I think I made Clabber milk. I left a gallon of milk in the car.:wink2: I'll try to make yogurt or biscuits.

Mama was from Appalachia. If we ran out of buttermilk, she taught us to use 1 tsp vinegar & 1 tsp baking soda in milk. It does taste like buttermilk biscuits.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Guap0_ said:


> I remember hearing something about using sour milk in baking but I think that idea came from the depression days as did most of our mothers. My mother used to prepare homemade iced tea & she would use flat 7 UP & who knows what else. Another worthless depression recipe. Years later, when Snapple appeared on the market, guess what I drank.


That was really very sweet of her - trying to make something special. She could have been immensely rich!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I learned the homemade buttermilk trick from Paula Deen.
one cup of whole milk with one tablespoon of vinegar 30 minutes
before making your cornbread or biscuits.
our Matriarchs were very resourceful back in the "Days of Lean".

,

,


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Johnny_inFL said:


> our Matriarchs were very resourceful back in the "Days of Lean".
> 
> ,
> ,


I agree, and food tasted so much better. We were poor as church mice, but we had food, we raised almost all we ate except for flour, spices and a few other things. Today it feels like I lived and was raised in a totally different world. No electric, no running water, no car, just a team of horses and an old wagon.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BigJim said:


> I agree, and food tasted so much better. We were poor as church mice, but we had food, we raised almost all we ate except for flour, spices and a few other things. Today it feels like I lived and was raised in a totally different world. No electric, no running water, no car, just a team of horses and an old wagon.


We were even taught to make bandages from ripped strips of sheet. A lost DIY art.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BigJim said:


> I don't remember my mom using it. It might be used for sour dough bread though, but not sure.


Sourdough has special lactobacilli added to make it sour. It lasts longer, too. I didn't know what, so I looked it up. It's a big deal around SF.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I can clearly remember my grandmother drinking clabbered milk. She was a depression kid, lost her husband to illness when he was about 40 years old and no insurance of any kind. Grandma raised 4 kids and a mentally ill sister (complete wacko) in public housing living off a SS check which as is always the case, way too little. She washed windows and walls for other people to supplement her income. I can remember her charging 25 cents per window opening and 1.50 to wash the walls of a room. She would carry a 6 foot wood ladder. a bucket, and several old newspapers to use in place of the paper towels we use today.


----------

